# Ghost Hunters



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone seen this show on the SciFi Channel?

Since there are no such things as ghosts, what are they actually experiencing? Is it demon activity? or theatrics and "camera tricks" to produce ratings? 

If what they show actually happens then what purpose does it serve from our spiritual enemy's point of view?


----------



## Zenas (Feb 13, 2008)

To my knowledge, spirits can be conjured. I know someone that is particularly sensitive to the spirit world, and a lot of what they experience is demonicly related. Some of the things you really don't want to know about.

On the plus side, they know which houses have something wrong with them.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Feb 13, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Has anyone seen this show on the SciFi Channel?
> 
> Since there are no such things as ghosts, what are they actually experiencing? Is it demon activity? or theatrics and "camera tricks" to produce ratings?
> 
> If what they show actually happens then what purpose does it serve from our spiritual enemy's point of view?



I think it's demonic. The purpose it serves is the same as when the Fox sisters introduced this nation to "spirit rappings" in the 19th century. It produces curiousity about things God has forbidden.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 14, 2008)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> I think it's demonic. The purpose it serves is the same as when the Fox sisters introduced this nation to "spirit rappings" in the 19th century. It produces curiousity about things God has forbidden.



So you think it leads to the naive dabbling in the occult or witchcraft? I tend to think that is a tool to desensitize the general population to the realities of demon activity. I mean, why would they be frightened (in a spiritual sense - read: fear for their souls) of such activities when it's just the frustrated spirit of Aunt Lulu Belle slamming doors? 

Anyone else have any thoughts or insights into this?


----------



## Seb (Feb 14, 2008)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> I think it's demonic. The purpose it serves is the same as when the Fox sisters introduced this nation to "spirit rappings" in the 19th century. It produces curiousity about things God has forbidden.





With "Yes, we are of good courage, and we would rather be away from the body and at home with the Lord." 2 Cor 5:8 (ESV) in mind. I've always thought that if 'ghosts' really were the spirits / souls if the dead then they would have to be of unregenerate people and they would be screaming *REPENT!!! REPENT!!!* 

Just like the rich man from the The Rich Man and Lazarus parable would have been.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 14, 2008)

I put it down to the demonic, however alot of it is also mere "power of suggestion". People want to see "ghosts" so they see what they want to see.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 14, 2008)

Southern, you are so right. I came out of the occult, and 99% is fake, but that 1% is so real a person should stay faaaaarrrrrr away. And yes, it is to desensitize the public. Aunt Lulu will lead people astray.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2008)

The Fox sisters "spirit rapping" were knuckles in their toes, weren't they?

Most of this stuff is fake. But I can only say most.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 15, 2008)

This stuff scares me just reading about it.

My grandfather who is not a believer, claims a friendly ghost haunts the Speegle Machine Shop where he has worked for decades, he thinks its his dead grandfather who committed suicide.

The frustrating thing is either my grandfather has an active imagination or it is demonic and not friendly, apparently the new tenants of the building have seen "him" too.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 15, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> The Fox sisters "spirit rapping" were knuckles in their toes, weren't they?
> 
> Most of this stuff is fake. But I can only say most.


Harry Houdini dedicated the latter part of his life to debunking spiritualism, he succeeded in every case he encountered.

Mark Twain and Arthur Conan Doyle were both avid occultists and spiritualists.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 15, 2008)

The best thing to remember is God is sovereign over darkness as well, they cannot touch you unless He permits it and even then only the flesh can they destroy for we belong to God through our Redeemer.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 15, 2008)

Someone suggested the power of suggestion which is very strong, I watched TV shows about the occult when I was little and for a time when I was 8 thought i was a reincarnated Titanic survivor, the mind is powerful and can make up garbage especially when unregenerate.

I am proof that children too are depraved heathens, they just happen to be cute, and boy was I cute.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2008)

I have actually been cursed before over here... not just bad names but actual curses. I laughed at them....HA, HA, HA! I have a natural skepticism in all these areas. The locals thought I was nuts though.

The favorite superstition now where I am at is "hidden arrows"...i.e. you feel a sharp pain and surely a witch has shot a hidden arrow at you. Muscle aches and the germ theory have not yetcaught on as causes.


Can people curse others now...and it actually work?

Can demons have power over people or territory?


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 15, 2008)

What I like about the show is that they do debunk most of what people think is supernatural. For example, someone is in a room and they feel like 'something' is there and watching them. The 'ghost hunters' will find a source of high electromagnetic field and that will give a person a feeling that an entity is present.

Most of the phenomena they examine has a natural explanation. A very small percentage appears to be super normal. The ghost hunters don't draw conclusions they just report the evidence. The evidence is then manipulated by the homeowners worldview.

Demons are real but much, much, much weaker than what people think. Demons rely on illusion and superstition. Your fear is the more dangerous enemy. If a demon knows your fear it will use it to control and terrify you. It's all in the 'set-up'.

A demon may only be able to turn on a motorized toy but given the proper 'set-up' and presentation he can create an illusion of dreadful power.

Watch Dr. MacMahon's card tricks. There are only about 7 sleights and manipulations that one needs to know to perform just about every trick. The difference in the magicians appearance of 'magical power' is all in the set-up. We will see what we want and what we expect to see.

Demons have only deception as a weapon with, they really are not so powerful. I know from first hand experience. Demons are smarter than David Copperfield and that boy is pretty darn clever.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 15, 2008)

I've never experienced any of this directly but did work with a guy when I was in high school who was heavy into the occult (and dropped acid every weekend at least once, so who knows where the line between reality and fried synapses really was.) He told me stories that truly horrified me. 

I also know a guy who was a friend of an ex-Satanic high priest. Steve knew this guy before and after his conversion. Prior to his conversion, Steve told me this high priest truly knew things that he shouldn't about others. Very creepy; not sure where to file that.


----------



## J. David Kear (Feb 15, 2008)

Specific to the current showing if Ghost Hunters International my opinion is that it is 90% emotional frenzy and 10% demonic.

See the evidence toward emotional frenzy simply by watching one episode. It will leave no doubt. 

In the last episode I keyed in on some possible evidence for the 10% demonic in the EVP’s they captured (assuming the EVP’s were real). They had asked several questions and found possible EVP answers that apparently came in ancient Russian and other languages. The locals interpreted the ancient language EVP’s and they seemed to answer the questions that the “investigators” were asking. Now, they use the ancient languages as proof that these are the departed spirits of ancient humans that lived there formerly. The problem that none of the “investigators” points out is that they asked the questions in modern English.

The major problem that I see with the show is that they continually encourage people whose property they are investigating that whatever they are experiencing it is perfectly safe and in no way harmful to them. Whether emotional frenzy or demonic it is not something to be tolerated.


----------

